# Art van Damme Deep Purple



## classic.online.ru (10 Ноя 2015)

К сожалению, поиски в интернете не привели к какому-нибудь результату. Очень странно, но нет даже никакого упоминания о том, когда Арт ван Дамм начал исполнять Пурпурное. Прошу помощи. Может, у кого-нибудь в собственных архивах есть оригинальные аудио/видеозаписи исполнения Арт ван Дамма "Deep Purple".
Моя почта: [email protected]

Заранее спасибо за творческую помощь!


----------



## classic.online.ru (15 Ноя 2015)

тему вверх!


----------



## Slawa (19 Ноя 2015)

Я вообще не слышал никогда, чтоб Арт Ван Дамм играл соло на аккордеоне (в смысле без поддержки ансамбля, ритм-секции). Хотя аранжировки (ноты)для аккордеона соло существуют. Вообще Ван Дамм это просто Паганини джазового аккордеона. Рано или поздно его всего "снимут", оттранскрибируют и издадут, наверно. Я на это очень надеюсь. Процесс уже пошел! Вот Арриго Томази уже одну вещь снял "нота в ноту" (All Of Me). На его сайте можно приобрести партитуру и на Ютубе демо-видео есть.


----------



## classic.online.ru (24 Ноя 2015)

Снять, не представляет никаких проблем. А вот найти запись оригинала и послушать как исполнял произведение сам автор, это намного сложнее...


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Ноя 2015)

classic.online.ru/ писал:


> Снять, не представляет никаких проблем. А вот найти запись оригинала и послушать как исполнял произведение сам автор, это намного сложнее...


Коллеги,аудио ищите,а редкий сборник Аrt Van Damm,Ваш покорный слуга выкладывал здесь на форуме,дополняя тему(Форум » Общий раздел » Обмен, Раздача » Deep purple (Art Van Damm))  justgrilen( Григория Голованевского) и его- же можно скачать  без проблем,кликнув и перейдя  по этой ссылке  ((  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-2525.html  ))...и его  там скачали 57 пользователей нашего форума еще в марте 2015 года  и  там-же в нем есть искомые Вами ноты хорошего качества их легко можно переформатировать в Pdf,играйте на здоровье!  С уважением / Kosthenko


----------



## classic.online.ru (25 Ноя 2015)

Да, что ж такое!
С момента создания темы мне приходили письма на почту с нотами. Здесь в теме вы все предлагаете ноты. Но, прочитайте внимательно, что написано в стартовом посте темы. Там есть хоть одно упоминание о поиске нот?
Я просил помощь найти аудио записи!


----------



## MAN (25 Ноя 2015)

classic.online.ru (25.11.2015, 13:25) писал:


> Да, что ж такое!


 Я лично думаю, что это не от невнимательности, а скорее от горячего желания хоть чем-то (чем богаты) поделиться и, быть может, помочь собрату.


----------



## classic.online.ru (25 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо, всем за помощь коллеги! Не теряю надежду, что запись найдётся!)


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

Я вчера 3 часа искал в интернете эту композицию (Deep Purple). Не нашел, к сожалению! Зато нашел несколько альбомов Ван Дамма, которых раньше не было нигде -- а теперь они появились. Надеюсь, что и эта композиция в авторском исполнении найдется.


----------



## MAN (26 Ноя 2015)

Slawa (26.11.2015, 15:42) писал:


> Зато нашел несколько альбомов Ван Дамма, которых раньше не было нигде -- а теперь они появились.


 Может поделитесь ссылочками?


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

Вот попытаюсь ссылки прикрепить https://youtu.be/flJXRIIiYZU


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

И вот ещё  https://youtu.be/7-tPZvqPuPo


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

А здесь Очи черные и Полюшко-поле   https://youtu.be/bhrd5AdaurM


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

В этом альбоме 1956 г Autume Leaves https://youtu.be/jSNBN-GzaKg


----------



## Slawa (26 Ноя 2015)

Альбом Martini Time  https://youtu.be/Hi32elzsmxg


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Авг 2016)

Slawa/ писал:


> Я вообще не слышал никогда, чтоб Арт Ван Дамм играл соло на аккордеоне (в смысле без поддержки ансамбля, ритм-секции). Хотя аранжировки (ноты)для аккордеона соло существуют. Вообще Ван Дамм это просто Паганини джазового аккордеона. Рано или поздно его всего "снимут", оттранскрибируют и издадут, наверно. Я на это очень надеюсь. Процесс уже пошел!


Специально для SLAWA:      В мировой паутине вот опубликовали такое  *Solo Art Van Dammes* ( From  CD  Two originals) transcribed   by * Mirko Fazzi.  *С  уважением  - Kosthenko


----------



## Slawa (14 Авг 2016)

Большое спасибо! Классное соло снял Мирко Фаззи, Да ещё и разобрал с точки зрения теории - какой лад звучит и т.п. Для изучения импровизации очень полезно изучить это соло Арт Ван Дамма.


----------

